# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe, wat nu?

## mokika

Hallo,

Ik ben ontzettend vaak moe, gewoonweg uitgeput. Mijn hele lichaam doet er zeer bij. Ik weet nu niet of ik gewoon door moet gaan als ik me zo voel (niet moet zeuren), of dat ik eraan toe moet geven en gaan slapen. Soms loop ik gewoon te tollen van vermoeidheid. Ik ben dan ook vaak duf en slaperig. Ik denk dat ik CVS heb.

Ik vind het lastig. Andere mensen in mijn omgeving zijn ook moe en gaan gewoon door. Ik weet niet of het tussen mijn oren zit, maar mij lukt dat gewoon niet. Hebben jullie ideeën wat ik eraan zou kunnen doen. 

Ik heb toen ik 15/16 was ziekte van Pfeiffer gehad en nog een virus waarvan ze niet wisten wat voor virus het was. Sinds die tijd ben ik moe. Ik ben nu 36. Heb een ernstige depressie gehad. Die depressie is nu over, maar de vermoeidheid blijft maar. Ik weet niet meer wat ik kan doen. Mijn bloed is ook al zo vaak onderzocht. 

Graag wil ik weer een goed energieniveau bereiken. Een energieniveau wat ik ook zie bij de mensen om me heen. Als jullie ideeën hebben die ik kan proberen dan hoor ik het graag. 

Sinds een paar maanden ga ik naar de sportschool om aan mijn conditie te werken. Mijn conditie is wel al vooruit gegaan, merk ik op de sportschool aan wat ik aan kan, maar ik ben en blijf vermoeid.

Groetjes,
Mokika

----------


## rudi2v

Ik heb dit ook al een aantal jaren en ben bij een sportdokter geweest waar ik supplementen krijg om beter te presteren nij het fietsen , maar regelmatig voel ik mij gewoon moe op de fiest zitten ; op het moment heb ik zelfs geen zin meer om weer te gaan afzien terwijl ik een zeer goede conditie heb of had ; weet zelf niet meer wat de oorzaak is en zou oog graag meer energie willen hebben ; als je iets vind mail het dan maar door [email protected] doei

----------


## sportbillie

ik heb momenteel pfeiffer. sinds april. ik probeer gewoon te werken en te sporten, maar dat is geen succes. ik blijf moe. nu is er vorige week bloed geprikt om te kijken of er geen virussen zijn bijgekomen ofzo. over een paar dagen heb ik de uitslag. het is best moeilijk om cvs van pfeiffer te onderscheiden. enige tip die ik momenteel kan geven is, ga nog eens prikken. misschien zwerft er nog een virusje rond die dat beetje energie van je opslurpt.

----------

